# MoJie is going on a diet too..



## N*T*M*4U

After my trip to see my family in Kentucky everybody saw MoJie said he's fat.....I guess he's kind of fat but so cute to me...hehehe....I'm guilty cause he get a little more than half a cup of ZiwiPeak a day plus TucTuc left over and treats ....I just weight him and he's 7.2 lbs....I will cut his portion down less starting today and also no treat....I feel so bad cause Ziwi portion is so little already...can you tell he's fat in the picture?...the fat I can see especially in his neck....


----------



## Brodysmom

Awwww Moni he's soooooooo cute!! But yeah, he's too wide.  He will be healthier when he is leaner. You should be able to easily feel his ribs and he shouldn't be roly poly pudgy. He should be lean and muscular. If you cut his food back, he will lose the weight pretty quickly I'd guess! He sure is a cutie.


----------



## flippedstars

Awwwwwwhhhh he is sorrrrr cute pudgy but I agree! 2 lbs off that boy stat!

Good for you for being wary of his weight lol...pretty soon every chi on this boad will be on a diet...Trigger of mine is on cut back food too...he eats too many bullies :-D


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Brodysmom said:


> Awwww Moni he's soooooooo cute!! But yeah, he's too wide.  He will be healthier when he is leaner. You should be able to easily feel his ribs and he shouldn't be roly poly pudgy. He should be lean and muscular. If you cut his food back, he will lose the weight pretty quickly I'd guess! He sure is a cutie.



Tracy...yes yes..he's roly poly pudgy all over...LOL....he can eat nonstop if I let him...so most of the time I feel bad and gave him extra....I will be strong this time....I hope my BF can see the different when he come back (going out of country for 3 weeks)......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Awwwwwwhhhh he is sorrrrr cute pudgy but I agree! 2 lbs off that boy stat!
> 
> Good for you for being wary of his weight lol...pretty soon every chi on this boad will be on a diet...Trigger of mine is on cut back food too...he eats too many bullies :-D


bullies is fat also?...no wonder....he loves to eat bullies too..


----------



## flippedstars

N*T*M*4U said:


> bullies is fat also?...no wonder....he loves to eat bullies too..


Well they are sorta low fat but HAHA not if they eat one a day like Trigger does :-D


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Well they are sorta low fat but HAHA not if they eat one a day like Trigger does :-D


I'm gonna be strong and no more treats....LOL...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Moni, you know I just LOVE MoJie to pieces! He takes the best pictures!! Love that pink little tongue!! 
Yeah, I'd say a few pounds off him will be good. It's so hard with the Ziwi. They really do get sooo little of it. Lily, Lila, and Maxx only get 2 tablespoons per meal. Lola gets 1 tablespoon per meal. Plus I always add water to it. 
I need to cut Lilys portions back a bit too. I think she needs to drop about 1.5 pounds. 
I think it's those darn tasty bullysticks they all love! They really don't get treats that often, but get their bullys for an hour in the morning and and hour at night. Lowfat......Hmmm......Idk. Lol!


----------



## TLI

Mojie is a doll baby! I adore him and that lil tongue! One of the cutest lil guys here! But I'd say he is kinda pudgy. If it wasn't for his health, I'd say leave him the way he is.  He is quite adorable with his pudgy wudgies.  But since it's much healthier, and will add years to his life, I'd say he needs to lose a few pounds. Plus his little legs will feel much better.  I had to get about 1/2 lb. off of Chance recently. I just cut his food back a tad, and he never even noticed. It came off pretty quickly too. Good luck with your sweet Angel babies diet, Moni. I know you can do it.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yep, his body type is soo much like Willow's. Yeah, Willow only gets about 1/3 of the scoop of ziwipeak dry. Have you tried the green bean diet. It is working well for willow, I give her a tablespoon of canned kiwi with 1/3 c of unsalted canned green beans and 1/3 of water, mix and warm in micro if needed. She is already getting narrower in the center of her back, now not looking like a jellyroll lol! But she has more to loose.

Lori


----------



## cherper

aww he and leila can diet together! 
Good luck!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

the weight in.......went out and got this little tiny scale........

MoJie is FAT 7 lb 6 oz









NaNa 6 lb










TucTuc 4 lb 12 oz


----------



## pigeonsheep

awwwww mojie!!! lol you are too cute pudgy wudgy! :wave: goodluck on the diet! i hope he doesn't rebel against it lol


----------



## ExoticChis

good luck your gonna need it


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Thank you guys...I need all the luck I can get....LOL...need to go to the supermarket to get some green beans......


----------



## TLI

He'll slim down in no time, Moni. Good luck! Let us know how it's going.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Oh yeah, he'll slim down. He doesn't have much to loose. For every lb lost on a dog is like us having to loose 35 lbs. The thing that is great with the green beans is they are super filling without the calories. Willow will even get full before she even eats them all, which is a Miracle for her lol!! I really need to get a scale!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh yeah, he'll slim down. He doesn't have much to loose. For every lb lost on a dog is like us having to loose 35 lbs. The thing that is great with the green beans is they are super filling without the calories. Willow will even get full before she even eats them all, which is a Miracle for her lol!! I really need to get a scale!



MoJie is the same...he can eat nonstop.....I guess the beans will be a good thing .......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I weight MoJie today....2 oz is really not much right?....


----------



## cprcheetah

2oz is a lot for our little guys, you should be proud


----------



## MChis

Slow & steady Moni...wins the race!  Did you weigh him at the same time of day as the first time? For an official weight I always do mine in the morning first thing... But keep it up & the weight will come off!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

MChis said:


> Slow & steady Moni...wins the race!  Did you weigh him at the same time of day as the first time? For an official weight I always do mine in the morning first thing... But keep it up & the weight will come off!


oh I didn't think of that.....he just poop outside so he might weight a little less ..hehe..

ok weight him again after he went outside to poop...7 lb 3 oz ....


----------



## N*T*M*4U

morning weight in before I feed him....


----------



## Brodysmom

Yay Mojie!!!


----------



## TLI

Awesome, Mojie!!! You and Mommy are doing great!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Thanks ladies......hopefully he'll lose more weight and on the way to being healthier boy.......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I really can tell the different this morning ..he has lost 6 oz within a week....he has a little waist ...I know still a long way ahead for asleast another 1lb or 1.5lb cause his neck is still pretty fat......I'm really happy with the diet...I hope he doesn't hate me for doing this.......cut down the treats and his portion help so much ...I really don't like the green beans but he and NaNa seem to love it......


----------



## TLI

Yay, Mojie!!!!! Awesome job, Moni!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

TLI said:


> Yay, Mojie!!!!! Awesome job, Moni!!!


Thanks T...it's not easy especially for me cause I alway feel that they're hungry.....


----------



## flippedstars

Good work! I know how hard it is to stick to your guns...but really the healthiest way to get that weight off them is quickly, and that's what you're doing!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Good work! I know how hard it is to stick to your guns...but really the healthiest way to get that weight off them is quickly, and that's what you're doing!


my bf will be back on the 20th ...so he will see the different....MoJie is his boy........yes..I can't belive that I don't even give him any meaty treat....I do give him green beans..lol...


----------



## flippedstars

N*T*M*4U said:


> my bf will be back on the 20th ...so he will see the different....MoJie is his boy........yes..I can't belive that I don't even give him any meaty treat....I do give him green beans..lol...


hahaha those were Laurel's treats too, and Trigger's treats right now as he is fat too!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

some how NaNa and MoJie love green beans...TucTuc just don't want anything to do with it...LOL...


----------



## TLI

Green Beans are good!


----------



## LittleHead

Wow 6 ounces gone already!! Great job MoJie!!!! Good luck to you both on this journey :ngreet2:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

thank you all....it's gonna be a long road ahead of us but we're getting there hopefully soon to his ideal weight


----------



## N*T*M*4U

slowly but we're getting there.......


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Good job MoJie!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Dec 18...


----------



## Chico's Mum

I love Mojie you know the day you got him I fell in love with him.  

I know what your going thro, Everyone When they see chico is like his so fat. And my vet looks at me with disappointment look. I tried everything from lessening his food to running and exercise nothing changed so I told the vet this and told me to change his food from Origin to RC. He lost wight in a health way and I still was giving him his treat.  

Im not saying to change his food just talk to the vet and see what he advise you to do.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Chico's Mum said:


> I love Mojie you know the day you got him I fell in love with him.
> 
> I know what your going thro, Everyone When they see chico is like his so fat. And my vet looks at me with disappointment look. I tried everything from lessening his food to running and exercise nothing changed so I told the vet this and told me to change his food from Origin to RC. He lost wight in a health way and I still was giving him his treat.
> 
> Im not saying to change his food just talk to the vet and see what he advise you to do.



Fadhila....thank you!!

I don't think it's him...it's more me....I was free feeding him RC...I was giving him too much cause he's alway hungry....Also he has sensitive stomach so it's very hard to find the right food for him....We are feeding him Ziwipeak right now....he's doing very good with it...on top of that I give him lot of treats...so now he's on a green beans diet ...LOL.....he is doing pretty good so far but it's a long process...sometime I feel like a bad mommy cause he's alway hungry!!.......


----------



## 18453

Moni you're not a bad mum dogs are always hungry mine would eat all day if I let them.. Keep going


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Daisydoo said:


> Moni you're not a bad mum dogs are always hungry mine would eat all day if I let them.. Keep going


Thank you!!...I feel so bad you know...so I just give him extra green beans...hehe...


----------



## cherper

It gets easier!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

The BF got home today from a 3 weeks trip....he told me that MoJie look GOOD!!.......I'm glad that I'm doing the diet for him.......


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Yea!! Go MoJie!! You'll be ready for swimsuit season in no time! Lol! :hello1:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

The battery of my camera is out right now....as of today he is 6 lb and 7 oz ....he lost 1 lb ...


----------



## Chico's Mum

N*T*M*4U said:


> sometime I feel like a bad mommy cause he's alway hungry!!.......


You are not a bad mommy you are a great mommy. If you weren't you wouldn't care if he eats or not. 



N*T*M*4U said:


> The battery of my camera is out right now....as of today he is 6 lb and 7 oz ....he lost 1 lb ...


YAY Moni thats great news keep it up girly. You both are doing great.  



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Yea!! Go MoJie!! You'll be ready for swimsuit season in no time! Lol! :hello1:


LOL thats funny. hehe


----------



## N*T*M*4U




----------



## N*T*M*4U

I'm so mad.....MoJie is doing so good.....today I forgot I left a bag of ZiwiPeak in the room (we are in Philly right now)...and MoJie got his fat head in the bag !!...OMG..I hope he's not gaining weight....I need to weight him when we get home tomorrow...


----------



## flippedstars

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm so mad.....MoJie is doing so good.....today I forgot I left a bag of ZiwiPeak in the room (we are in Philly right now)...and MoJie got his fat head in the bag !!...OMG..I hope he's not gaining weight....I need to weight him when we get home tomorrow...


Ha ha apparently his head's not that fat, if it fit in the bag !!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

my boy seem to be doing pretty good.........he's looking good......

*6 lb 6 oz*


----------



## MChis

He is looking AWESOME Moni!!!!!! I'd get him just below 6lbs & I bet he'll be right where he should be. He looks so great though...great job Moni & MoJie!!!!! :hello1:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

MChis said:


> He is looking AWESOME Moni!!!!!! I'd get him just below 6lbs & I bet he'll be right where he should be. He looks so great though...great job Moni & MoJie!!!!! :hello1:


Thank you Heather....he's more playful now too....I'm so happy that I got him on the diet......


----------



## Jessica

Just read this whole thread - WOW what a difference from the first picture to the one you just posted... great job Moni and Mojie!!!


----------



## flippedstars

Good job Mojie (& momma!). He looks great, and now that you are seeing results I bet it makes it easier to stick with, too


----------



## N*T*M*4U

flippedstars said:


> Good job Mojie (& momma!). He looks great, and now that you are seeing results I bet it makes it easier to stick with, too


oh yes.....also thanks to you for posted that thread...I alway love fat pets until I read that it's not healthy for our chis.....MoJie seem more playful now....we still have a bit to lose but I'm very happy with the result......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I weighted him right after his morning meal.......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I'm so proud of my MoJie....his diet is going very well...he's more playful ...more energetic now then before......


----------



## MChis

Hurray MoJie!!! He looks so much younger after slimming down some. **LOVE IT!!** Great job Monie for YOUR hard work as well!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I remember you told me Maxie look so much younger also......and you're right...MoJie look younger now ..Thank you!!


----------



## 18453

Congrats can we have pictures of him rather than his legs please hahahahaha 

How much more do you think he needs to lose


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Daisydoo said:


> Congrats can we have pictures of him rather than his legs please hahahahaha
> 
> How much more do you think he needs to lose



the only part of him is super skinny is his legs...hahaha..


I need to take some picture later or tomorrow....I'm not sure how much more he needs to lose.....you guys need to let me know if he still need to lose some more or he's good......


----------



## 18453

Post pics from the side profile and from up top

Es doing so so well


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Daisydoo said:


> Post pics from the side profile and from up top
> 
> Es doing so so well


MoJie is one of those chis with big chest....also his neck still got some lose skin..


----------



## 18453

He makes me laugh so much

He's looking good I would get him down to just under 6lb you're feeding ziwi right?? He should continue to lose the fat and change it to muscle


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Daisydoo said:


> He makes me laugh so much
> 
> He's looking good I would get him down to just under 6lb you're feeding ziwi right?? He should continue to lose the fat and change it to muscle


LOL....he makes us laugh around here too.....

I'm feeding him Ziwi and green beans right now....thanks....he's alway hungry though..


----------



## 18453

Mine are always hungry too they're dogs they would eat all day if they could hence why mojie was fat


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Daisydoo said:


> Mine are always hungry too they're dogs they would eat all day if they could hence why mojie was fat


like right now...he's bothering for foods...LOL....he's going the garbage(all paper) now!!...


----------



## pam6400

MoJie stay out of the garbage little guy! You look so awesome. Your mommy is doing a great job!:hello1:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

update again..

*MoJie is 6 lb *.. 









*NaNa 5 lb 8 oz*









*TucTuc 4 lb 9 oz*


----------



## LittleHead

WOW, great job!!


----------



## Dragonfly

He's doing really good! I can see a diff! =) Good job to the both of you!


----------



## amyalina25

This is such a cool thread Moni! my fave so far!! Mojie is sooooo adorable and cute!! Hes done extreamly well!!!
Ive cut Lola`s food down as of last wednesday when she got weighed at the vets... will let u no how she gets on!!
Btw i want Mojie!!!! haha xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Thank you guys....!!..

Amy...the green beans really help with the diet.......how much is your babies weight?


----------



## amyalina25

N*T*M*4U said:


> Thank you guys....!!..
> 
> Amy...the green beans really help with the diet.......how much is your babies weight?


I`ll go and get some!!.. how many times a day do u feed ur chi`s?
Lola is 5.5lbs and penny is 3.7lbs.. i was gettin all my weights wrong when i done my 1st post because i was workin in kg!
Lola doesnt have a waist any more and because she has recently been spayed i dont want her piling the lbs on!! i have had to get her puppia altered already!!
I also feel mean tho... ive cut her food and no treats!! b4 she was getting about 4 treats a day!! 
Penny has sooooo much energy i think she burns fat quicker!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

amyalina25 said:


> I`ll go and get some!!.. how many times a day do u feed ur chi`s?
> Lola is 5.5lbs and penny is 3.7lbs.. i was gettin all my weights wrong when i done my 1st post because i was workin in kg!
> Lola doesnt have a waist any more and because she has recently been spayed i dont want her piling the lbs on!! i have had to get her puppia altered already!!
> I also feel mean tho... ive cut her food and no treats!! b4 she was getting about 4 treats a day!!
> Penny has sooooo much energy i think she burns fat quicker!


..I feed them 2 times a day..I mix the green beans and some of their foods....my love the green beans......I used to give my treats all the time too....


----------



## cherper

:hello1: They're doing great!!!! And so are you mama!! :hello1:
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MChis

Continued great job Moni & puppers!!! :hello1:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

No more beans diet !!!....MoJie is doing very good at 5 lb 13 oz for a while now...he's only eating ZiwiPeak dried and canned.........


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee hee... Mojie is doing so great!!! his body shape is soo much like Willow's. They were built so much alike as puppies I could tell right away


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee hee... Mojie is doing so great!!! his body shape is soo much like Willow's. They were built so much alike as puppies I could tell right away


Lori....you need to post more pictures of Willow....she's one of my favorite chi.......


----------



## LittleHead

WOW, great job! 
I've decided to keep Britney on her diet; she is at 5 pounds 28 ounces and I would like to get her down 5 pounds and see what I choose after that


----------



## N*T*M*4U

LittleHead said:


> WOW, great job!
> I've decided to keep Britney on her diet; she is at 5 pounds 28 ounces and I would like to get her down 5 pounds and see what I choose after that




if she is 5 lbs and 28 oz....that's mean she's at 6 lbs and 12 oz?...


----------



## Ivy's mom

Moni..... I know it I'm sooo bad. I seem to go in spurts lol!!! I will try to get some new pics of em all. Every weekend I say I'm getting out my camera and taking new pics and by the time I think of it agIn, the day is gone rofl!!!



N*T*M*4U said:


> Lori....you need to post more pictures of Willow....she's one of my favorite chi.......


----------



## N*T*M*4U

MoJie.. 5lb 12 oz ......


----------



## Brodysmom

Moni - he looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foggy

Wow, what a difference! He looks fantastic!!


----------

